# [SEMI SOLVED]Calibre - problem z kompilacją.

## dylon

Witam.

Mam od kilku wersji calibre (aktualnie w portage jest app-text/calibre-0.7.16) problem. Podczas fazy instalacji pojawia się błąd:

```
 File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/objcreator.py", line 57, in __init__

    self._cwFilters.append(plugin_locals["getFilter"]())

  File "<string>", line 22, in getFilter

RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v8.0 but the PyKDE4.kdeui module requires API v7.1

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-0.7.16 failed:

 *   Installation failed

 * 

```

Zarówno sip jak i pykde są w najnowszych wersjach (jako zależności do czegoś - nie pamiętam czego).

Nie mogę też instalować różnych ich wersji w slotach, bo ich nie mają  :Sad: 

Proszę o jakąś podpowiedź...

----------

## individual

python-updater - chyba to u mnie pomogło

----------

## darrenlee

I have the same problem.

I tried python-updater,the problem still exists.

----------

## dylon

 *individual wrote:*   

> python-updater - chyba to u mnie pomogło

 

To robie za każdym razem, gdy widzę, że zmieniła się wersja pythona lub mam jakieś z nim problemy.

----------

## ecik

A nie możesz downgrade'u sip? IMO z komunikatu wynika, że jest w zbyt nowej wersji w stosunku do pykde

----------

## Taeril

Ale dlaczego downgrade? Ten komunikat mówi, że pykde4 oczekuje starszego sipa niż jest w systemie. Ja bym zaczął od reinstalacji pykde4.

Tak jak revdep-rebuild reinstaluje program jeśli szuka starszej wersji biblioteki a nie robi downgrade właśnie zaktualizowanej.

----------

## dylon

hmm sprawdzałem chyba każdą kombinację:

- starszy sip, rekompilacja pykde

- nowy sip, rekompilacja pykde

- powyższe razem z rekompilacją pythona i python-update

i nic  :Sad: 

ciągle ten sam błąd. Może najstarszy sip w drzewie jest i tak zbyt nowy?

----------

## dylon

Ostatni update całego systemu, wraz z przejściem na kde 4.5.1 (może to ma znazenie?) rozwiązał sprawę błędów kompilacji.

Nowa wersja calibre kompiluje się dobrze i działa.

Ale straciła możliwość konwerterowania książek w formacie doc. Inne np. w pdf czy rtf konwerteruje ładnie, a doc-a nawet nie chce ruszyć i wyświetla komunikat: "nie udało się skonwerterować książki, bo odpowiedni format źródłowy nie został odnaleziony".

Podejrzewałem, że być może rekompilacja openoffice tu pomoże, ale niestety nie  :Sad: 

Co mógłbym zrobić jeszcze w tym temacie?

----------

